

Apple stops development of Aperture - ghshephard
http://www.loopinsight.com/2014/06/27/apple-stops-development-of-aperture/

======
brokentone
Aperture has never been the professional tool it was billed as. I bought a
Nikon D3 when it came out and the RAW files it produced was unsupported for
weeks if not months with no updates on when support would come. I was forced
to switch to Lightroom and didn't look back. Shortly after, they announced a
new version and that they had been in a code freeze for new camera support.

Now killing this professional tool (while they say they'll have a migration
path to a consumer tool) doesn't seem like the right move.

